

Microsoft sends flowers to IE6 funeral - geuis
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/196608.asp

======
CoreDumpling
In spite of all the hate IE gets, I have to concede that their developers are
rather decent people. I'm sure the cake [1] they sent to Mozilla was a gesture
of honest goodwill.

[1] <http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=24004>

~~~
Locke1689
_In spite of all the hate IE gets, I have to concede that their developers are
rather decent people._

Of course. Some Microsoft people may even frequent HN. ;)

~~~
jf
We do. :D

~~~
Locke1689
Yeah, the ";)" was supposed to be a hint: I'm interning there this summer.

~~~
endtime
I interned there last summer. You're going to have a blast.

What team are you going to be on?

~~~
Locke1689
SQL Server. It sounds great -- I can't wait.

~~~
endtime
Cool. :) I was on the WAC team, working on the Word Viewer web app. I know a
couple people who are going to be there this summer - can put you in touch
with them if you like.

------
sidmitra
I still think buying Opera, and adopting/adapting would be a good thing for
Microsoft. It would give them a major playing hand in the mobile browser
market too.

From Opera's perspective, they might gain a lot of users overnight, which may
or may not be a good thing. But i do think Opera as a browser is the neatest,
most feature-rich and yet unbloated piece of software i've seen. And they
deserve a bigger desktop market share than they currently have.

~~~
vl
I really don't see the reason for them to acuire Opera. They should calm their
egos and just use Webkit like Google and Apple do instead of wasting
innumerable resources on new layout and rendering engine for IE8/IE9.

~~~
bad_user
And then what? Have a committee that standardizes Webkit and talk about what
features are in and what features are out?

No thanks, I'd prefer them to keep their own fucked-up engine that slowly
loses market-share.

------
locopati
Easy for them to laugh - they don't have implement IE6 workarounds.

~~~
tlrobinson
No, they implement Firefox, WebKit, and Opera workarounds ;)

~~~
MikeCapone
I think they just call those HTML standards workarounds...

------
allenp
Nice chance for some free advertising there. Maybe they should kill their
software more often?

------
makeramen
I'm surprised the IE team hasn't made more progress considering the easygoing
attitude they express with these antics including that cake they sent to
Mozilla for FF3. I guess being fun doesn't necessarily mean your software will
be too.

~~~
smackfu
Wasn't the IE team essentially disbanded for a couple of years?

